# For Coachkitten: Beyonce's Make-up Dreamgirls



## saniyairshad (Jan 8, 2007)

*Courtesy www.fortheloveofmakeup.com
*



*Makeup’s Dream Girl: Francesca Tolot       *



_Dreamgirls_ opens this month and the buzz surrounding this film seems to be everywhere. After chatting with Beyoncé’s makeup artist, Francesca Tolot, and learning about the 40 or so different wardrobe, hair and makeup changes, I can see what all the fuss is about—at least as far as eye candy goes. While all the looks aren’t entirely detectable in the film, it should still be fun to see the makeup department put a modern twist on the classic ‘60s and ‘70s. Francesca was kind enough to let me in on her inspiration and the products she used to transform singer-turned-actress Beyoncé into “Deena Jones.” From Motown and The Supremes to icons like Brigitte Bardot, Sophia Loren, Cher and Veruschka to classic _Vogue_ &_Bazaar_ magazines, Francesca pulled inspiration from all over the classic ‘60s and ‘70s eras. “We’d be picking a feeling from one picture with a twist from another and mix it together in a creative way. Nothing was specific to one person or another,” says Francesca. In order to convey Beyoncé’s youth at the start of the film, she wears barely any makeup. Francesca drew thicker eyebrows on the actress and left her lips bare with La Mer Lip Balm. We see her transition into superstar status with lots of lashes and L’Oreal Double Extend Mascara in Blackest Black. “Sometimes she is wearing three sets of MAC lashes piled on top of each other,” says Francesca.

Beyoncé wears La Mer Foundation in Natural, Caramel or Tan depending on the scene. To create a much lighter skin tone under Beyonce’s eyes, Francesca used Amazing Cosmetics Concealer and explains “In the ‘70s, concealer was part of the look. Women started to have the raccoon effect…so it wasn’t so much that Beyoncé needed it, it was used more in a natural and beautiful way to go with the era.” For powder, she dusted on La Mer. 
Along with concealer, some bronzer and lip gloss helped take Beyoncé's character from the ‘60s to the ‘70s. “The ‘70s is when bronzer, lip gloss and concealer were popular,” adds Francesca whose thorough research on the era is evident in every makeup decision she makes. Beyoncé was bronzed with Guerlain Terracotta Bronzer and occasionally Nars Laguna. Francesca stepped up the color in the ‘70s scenes with Nars Torrid blush, but for the most part Beyoncé is just wearing bronzer. Lips go from creamy pink, beige and orangey-salmon in the ‘60s to natural or fuchsia tinted gloss in the ‘70s. Francesca liked Lorac Lip Polish (for the pinks and beige) and L’Oreal (for the gloss). Nars, MAC and L’Oreal Hip eye shadows were used on the eyes, especially when stronger color was required. For Francesca’s favorite look in the film, the Disco Era, she uses glitter in an unusual way. “I used MAC Glitter like paint,” explains Francesca. “I did her whole eye makeup like it was an eye shadow, but it was glitter.” She mixed MAC Glitter with a MAC Mixing Medium and painted it on to the eyes as if it were eye shadow. She admits they didn’t know if the look would translate on film but adds “it did and you can see every color.” Once the makeup was finished, she painted white glitter on the brow bone and cheeks and then lightly showered Beyoncé with glitter. She says of the film, and in particular this “disco era” scene, “We had a fantastic lighting director. It was coming alive in such a beautiful way that it was like a dream.”
        Francesca, who has worked extensively with Beyoncé over the years, says of the beautiful entertainer: “I have such an easy job.” Modest as she may be, she sure makes it look that way.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 8, 2007)

THanks for the info!

On that same note.  MAC used to make a black glitter that looked HOT with smokey eyes.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 8, 2007)

I hated her eyebrows in the beginning of the movie. They were huge on her face.....it was scary.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_*Courtesy www.fortheloveofmakeup.com
*



*Makeup’s Dream Girl: Francesca Tolot       *



Dreamgirls opens this month and the buzz surrounding this film seems to be everywhere. After chatting with Beyoncé’s makeup artist, Francesca Tolot, and learning about the 40 or so different wardrobe, hair and makeup changes, I can see what all the fuss is about—at least as far as eye candy goes. While all the looks aren’t entirely detectable in the film, it should still be fun to see the makeup department put a modern twist on the classic ‘60s and ‘70s. Francesca was kind enough to let me in on her inspiration and the products she used to transform singer-turned-actress Beyoncé into “Deena Jones.” From Motown and The Supremes to icons like Brigitte Bardot, Sophia Loren, Cher and Veruschka to classic Vogue &Bazaar magazines, Francesca pulled inspiration from all over the classic ‘60s and ‘70s eras. “We’d be picking a feeling from one picture with a twist from another and mix it together in a creative way. Nothing was specific to one person or another,” says Francesca. In order to convey Beyoncé’s youth at the start of the film, she wears barely any makeup. Francesca drew thicker eyebrows on the actress and left her lips bare with La Mer Lip Balm. We see her transition into superstar status with lots of lashes and L’Oreal Double Extend Mascara in Blackest Black. “Sometimes she is wearing three sets of MAC lashes piled on top of each other,” says Francesca.

Beyoncé wears La Mer Foundation in Natural, Caramel or Tan depending on the scene. To create a much lighter skin tone under Beyonce’s eyes, Francesca used Amazing Cosmetics Concealer and explains “In the ‘70s, concealer was part of the look. Women started to have the raccoon effect…so it wasn’t so much that Beyoncé needed it, it was used more in a natural and beautiful way to go with the era.” For powder, she dusted on La Mer. 
Along with concealer, some bronzer and lip gloss helped take Beyoncé's character from the ‘60s to the ‘70s. “The ‘70s is when bronzer, lip gloss and concealer were popular,” adds Francesca whose thorough research on the era is evident in every makeup decision she makes. Beyoncé was bronzed with Guerlain Terracotta Bronzer and occasionally Nars Laguna. Francesca stepped up the color in the ‘70s scenes with Nars Torrid blush, but for the most part Beyoncé is just wearing bronzer. Lips go from creamy pink, beige and orangey-salmon in the ‘60s to natural or fuchsia tinted gloss in the ‘70s. Francesca liked Lorac Lip Polish (for the pinks and beige) and L’Oreal (for the gloss). Nars, MAC and L’Oreal Hip eye shadows were used on the eyes, especially when stronger color was required. For Francesca’s favorite look in the film, the Disco Era, she uses glitter in an unusual way. “I used MAC Glitter like paint,” explains Francesca. “I did her whole eye makeup like it was an eye shadow, but it was glitter.” She mixed MAC Glitter with a MAC Mixing Medium and painted it on to the eyes as if it were eye shadow. She admits they didn’t know if the look would translate on film but adds “it did and you can see every color.” Once the makeup was finished, she painted white glitter on the brow bone and cheeks and then lightly showered Beyoncé with glitter. She says of the film, and in particular this “disco era” scene, “We had a fantastic lighting director. It was coming alive in such a beautiful way that it was like a dream.”
        Francesca, who has worked extensively with Beyoncé over the years, says of the beautiful entertainer: “I have such an easy job.” Modest as she may be, she sure makes it look that way._

 
Thank you so much for posting this!  I really appreciate it!  I think I am going to have to try the mixing medium w/ black glitter.  I have a sample of that.  It is so gorgeous!  Thanks again!


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Thank you so much for posting this!  I really appreciate it!  I think I am going to have to try the mixing medium w/ black glitter.  I have a sample of that.  It is so gorgeous!  Thanks again!_

 
UR MOST WELCOME...I POSTED THIS FOR YOU
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i know u wanted to know what beyonce was wearing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope u enjoy it girl!!!


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I hated her eyebrows in the beginning of the movie. They were huge on her face.....it was scary._

 
How can you 'hate' someobody's eyebrows? How childish!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting this!  This is wonderful info!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_How can you 'hate' someobody's eyebrows? How childish!_

 





 Good Lord, I didn't really "hate" them.....They just made me say, "WTF!!?" everytime I saw them.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_How can you 'hate' someobody's eyebrows? How childish!_

 

Well they weren't her eyebrows to hate, so it's not childish.  They were ridiculously overdrawn; however I defend them, because those large brows were quite big(no pun intended) in the 50s/60s, which is the era in which the movie took place.


----------

